# Elgar chamber music



## mtmailey (Oct 21, 2011)

Which work you like the most?


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Can't say I enjoy any of them (like the symphonies), but the piano quintet's not bad.


----------



## Quartetfore (May 19, 2010)

mtmailey said:


> Which work you like the most?
> View attachment 94930


The Violin sonata, is one my very favorite of all Violin Sonatas. I do like the slow movement of the String Quartet.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Tchaikov6 said:


> Can't say I enjoy any of them (like the symphonies), but the piano quintet's not bad.


It's very long too!

Even so, the Piano Quintet is fine music.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Quartetfore said:


> The Violin sonata, is one my very favorite of all Violin Sonatas. I do like the slow movement of the String Quartet.


Violin sonata for me too. It is such a good work - I wonder why it isn't played more often!


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Got to go with the Violin Sonata too


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

My vote : Piano quartet., I do like the violin sonata too.


----------

